# Navarre Pier 3/17



## Javajoe (Sep 6, 2010)

Me and a buddy went put to the Navarre pier last Thursday just to see how we would do. Got there around 130 and the Spanish started hittin around 145. We caugt one and missed a few others, but alotta folks were pullin in some good sized Spanish. A pod of dolphins came around 230 and scared all the Spanish away. We decided to throw back the Spanish and try shark fishin. We threw out a big chunk of cut bait with no luck. After seein a few cobia, we started throwing a gulp eel on a lead head but the ling wouldn't bite. After a while, three big sharks came around twice in 15 minutes, but no bites. Around 4 we called it a short day and got some burgers. Overall, a fun day even though we didn't catch much


----------

